# domain controllers to communicating with each other



## tosingold (Jan 31, 2011)

i configured a domain controller on my virtualbox and i want to connect another DC to it. the guest machine is windoms 8. the network adapter i used is NAT. first DC IP:192,168,5.2, Gateway: 192.168.5.1, Subnet mask:255.255.255.0 and DNS as the gateway IP. for the second domain controller, server IP: 192.168.5.3, gateway: 192.168.5.1 and DNS as the IP of the first DC..192.168.5.2......i dont know why they are not communicating with each other. The moment i run dcpromo on the second DC it comes up with an error message to check my DNS and the domain name...it comes with this error too, 0x000005B4_TIMEOUT.....CAN ANYONE HELP


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

please do not keep starting new threads here 
as i posted in one of your other threads 


> please do not duplicate across forum, decide which you think is the best forum and post there - if you so not get any responses after a couple of days - you can always report the post and ask to be moved to a different forum


i will now close all your other threads except this one


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

DNS for a DC should always point to itself or if it is not running DNS another DC. You have your first DC DNS pointing to the gateway, that will not work.


----------



## tosingold (Jan 31, 2011)

before i used the gateway as DNS, I have use the first DC IP address as DNS i.e its pointing to itsslf but its not working.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Can you ping the first DC by IP and hostname from the second DC?


----------

